# Empagliflozin



## Carina1962 (May 7, 2019)

Hello All, I haven't posted for a long time as just been very busy with work & home.  I recently had my HBA1c and unfortunately, my BS levels have increased so in addition to Metformin (twice daily), I have now been given the above drug.  Is anyone else on this and how do they find it?  the nurse said that the extra sugar is excreted via the urine with this drug and it also helps with weight loss as I am still battling to lose weight although I am slowly getting there as I have already changed my lifestyle ie I go to a Slimming Group and I do lots of dog walking so my intention of losing several stones is still on my agenda.  Thanks.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 7, 2019)

Not the exact same drug, but I'm on canagliflozin, which is I believe from the same drug family.  I have had a couple of bouts of Thrush and a urine infection since I started taking mine about 15 months ago, which is not uncommon in diabetics anyway, I was advised about this because of the way the drug works.  It has helped a lot with my numbers, but sadly did not help with my weight, which I was told it would do.  I really struggle to lose weight,  I exercise regularly and yet I always manage to lose just under a stone and then it stops.  I am now just over 2 stone lighter than when I was diagnosed 2 years ago, but still have another 2 to lose and I follow the same pattern every-time.


----------



## Carina1962 (May 7, 2019)

Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it   I have a lot of weight to lose (about 4 - 5 stone +) and I have been trying to lose weight all my adult life, had I done it years ago in my 20's I may have been able to have kept diabetes at bay but who knows!?  Anyway, it's never too late and I go to SW (Slimming World) every week and am following the SW Plan and I do a lot of walking as I have a dog so fingers crossed, my aim is to try and come off my medication with a substantial weight loss.  I have had diabetes for 9 years now and have not managed to lose the weight I need to lose but hoping I can change things sooner rather than later.  Good luck with your weight loss journey too.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 7, 2019)

Good luck with your journey, I hope the drug helps you with both your numbers and your weight loss journey. Not sure what slimming world this about it, but my daughter bought me the pinch of nom recipe book, which I have found helpful, the recipes are supposed to be slimming world and weight watchers friendly, you do have to work out how many syns are in the meal, whether something is being used as a healthy extra etc.  But I have managed to lose 12lbs in 6 weeks, now got to find out if the curse of losing almost a stone strikes again.  I am thinking of joining one of the threads in the weight loss section, to see if that keeps me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Carina1962 (May 7, 2019)

I too have got the Pinch of Nom cookbook and hope to make a few recipes out of it.  I notice from your status that you take quite a few medication from your list, apart from the Atorvastatin (which I also take), are the others related to diabetes?  I'm on metformin & empagliflozin for my diabetes and Atorvastatin for my cholesterol and I also have Omeprazole to hand when I need it for my gastric reflux as I have a hiatus hernia.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 7, 2019)

Yes I have 3 meds for diabetes,, Metformin, Sitagliptin and the Canaglifozin, the Ramipril is for high blood pressure, the other two are asthma inhalers.  Sometimes I feel like a need a whole day just to take my meds.  The recipes are great in the book, but I can't get the hang of their website, which I know my daughter uses a lot as well.  I have made quite a lot of the recipes from the book, my son just has a bigger portion as he does a physical job and bobybuilds down the gym, I also don't eat rice or pasta and keep my portion size of potatoes and sweet potatoes to no more than 100g. But as we know carbs differ for all of us what we can and can't tolerate. Let us hope we are both posting about our losses soon, not in a competitive way, but in an encouraging way.  That is what I do with my daughter, and daughter-in-law, it is not a competition, but we all try to encourage each other.


----------



## Carina1962 (May 7, 2019)

To get to an 'ideal' weight for my height, I need to lose 6 stone!!! I have only lost half a stone since joining SW so I do have a long journey but if (no, when) I get to goal weight I know it will improve all my numbers greatly so it will be all worth it.  Will keep you posted and likewise from yourself.  We CAN do this.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 7, 2019)

carina62 said:


> To get to an 'ideal' weight for my height, I need to lose 6 stone!!! I have only lost half a stone since joining SW so I do have a long journey but if (no, when) I get to goal weight I know it will improve all my numbers greatly so it will be all worth it.  Will keep you posted and likewise from yourself.  We CAN do this.


I know how you feel, to get to what doctors say I needed to lose 5 stone, but I decided on a goal weight 1 stone heavier than what they want, when I get to my goal weight, I can always decide to go down a bit more.  You are right we can do this.  Keeping each other motivated.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 8, 2019)

@carina62, so we can keep on encouraging each other, I will ask the admins if they can move this thread to the Weight loss/support thread. Obviously others can join in, but as we are on similar medication and using the same book, it will be nice to keep in touch.


----------

